# Brown Poop



## Newbie Owner

Well, sorry for making so many threads, but I was just wondering what does brown poop mean?

My cockatiel has been pooping brown poop lately and I Was wondering if that was a problem. The consistency is good and she isn't showing any signs of sickness lately. Should I provide heat?


----------



## sunnysmom

What do you feed him? Pellets or seeds? Tiels that eat seeds typically have green poop and tiels that eat pellets typically have brown. Has the color changed since you had him?


----------



## sunnysmom

Here is a post on droppings that may be helpful: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=10100


----------



## Newbie Owner

I think it used to be dark green or green. She used to eat vegetables and bread, but I don't feed it to her anymore because whenever I do, she pukes it up. This is because, when I feed her romaine lettuce she just pukes it back up. I think she used to eat arugula but I'm not sure. I have to check with her previous owner again to make sure.

But now I feed her a seed diet that includes pellets in it.

Would it be the greens that she used to eat?

Come to think of it, I should start feeding her vegetables again.


----------



## lperry82

What are you feeding your tiel


----------



## enigma731

Newbie Owner said:


> I think it used to be dark green or green. She used to eat vegetables and bread, but I don't feed it to her anymore because whenever I do, she pukes it up. This is because, when I feed her romaine lettuce she just pukes it back up.


This is unusual. Vomitting in birds is abnormal and almost always a sign of illness. Please post pictures of the droppings, and I would consider having her evaluated by a vet. Any change that can't be directly linked to a change in diet is cause for concern.


----------



## Rustybird

As long as the poop is not runny all the time then your bird should be o.k. Mine gets runny poops from eating vegetables and fruit sometimes or when he is excited or nervous, but if you bird is showing no signs of illness, ie; he is energetic and seems o.k. then you need not worry, I think


----------



## enigma731

Rustybird said:


> As long as the poop is not runny all the time then your bird should be o.k. Mine gets runny poops from eating vegetables and fruit sometimes or when he is excited or nervous, but if you bird is showing no signs of illness, ie; he is energetic and seems o.k. then you need not worry, I think


This is not true. As I said above, color changes in droppings can indicate a problem if they are not clearly linked to a dietary change. Also, this poster's bird has been vomiting, which IS a sign of illness.


----------

